# We are on our way!



## pruncie (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello all,

Our visas were approved on Thursday, our shipping is being collected on Tuesday and we begin our journey across the world on Monday 20th! (I am due to start work on the 28th, hence the need for speed).

As we are doing it very last minute, and last minute flights to NZ are apparently not very cheap, we are using a friends staff discount to get as far as Sydney (Etihad don't fly to NZ yet) and then we will need to get an onward flight to Auckland to settle in to our new place in the Takapuna area.

I have a quick question, as we are flying standby we cannot comfortably book our onward flight from Sydney as we don't know exactly when we will arrive (assuming we may have to wait and take the next flight on one leg). Does anyone know what the deal is with that in Australia (I am English and my partner is Spanish)? If we can, we will try and book our flights before we leave Abu Dhabi so we arrive with onward flights but there is a chance that we won't have time to do that. 

Thank you for any help you can provide, and we will be seeing your side of the world very soon!

Peter and Maribel


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Congratulations!
I don't envy you doing it at the last minute.

I wouldn't worry about the flights from Sydney. There are many airlines that fly to NZ from Sydney and you can book online when you arrive in Sydney or book directly at the airport.

Jetstar
Air New Zealand
Virgin Australia
Quantas
Emirates

In that order for costs - cheapest to dearest.

Where abouts are you going to and what job etc ?


----------



## pruncie (Nov 23, 2013)

It is quite the last minute stress indeed!!

I will be working as a consulting acoustic (noise and vibration) engineer in Takapuna, so hopefully living within walking (ish) distance to work but we will work that out when we arrive 

Will we not suffer from lack of onward flight entry issues into Australia? We are now thinking of getting a 'flexi' flight now to ensure transit issue don't occur.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool. 
Living and working on the North shore will be better than good old blighty, that's for sure. You'll have wonderful views of the city from there and easy access in via the ferries across the bay instead of risking the car journey.
Good luck.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

You could potentially face problems in Aussie, but what's the worst they can do? Interview you and then make you book an onward ticket before allowing you entry. 

Make sure you bring evidence with you of your intention to live in nz so aus immigration don't think you intend to stay in oz, try and book your onward flight before arriving but if you can't I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A VISA FOR AUSTRALIA. If you don't and don't have any flights booked you will be sent home. As you do not have a booked onward connection. I had to have a visa for Dubai. Nothing last min is cheap. Emirates are by far the best overall airline. They fly daily to Christchurch and double daily from most uk ( main ) airport Glasgow, London htw/gtw. Manchester. Singapore airline also fly to chch daily. You don't need to fly to Australia to get to NZ. Why not Singapore/ Dubai/ Bangkok/ japan/ Los Angeles. Air NZ have a sale on so do British airways. Emirates code share with qantas so you can book with EK and code share on a qantas flight. 
Best of luck with your move.


----------



## Derek101 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats - take me with you !!!!!


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, I'm a little concerned about you going to Oz without a visa as well. Not sure there is much you can do now, but just be aware there could be glitches, altho I'm sure the good natured aussies will help you out in the end.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Check with a travel agency. They should' be able to issue you a transit visa. Here in New Zealand it's a quick 5 min a fee of $25 and they verify your passport details and drivers license.


----------

